# salter controller?



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

I am looking to make a controller for a salter 500 lb tailgate.

I don't remember the make i think it is snow ex. And it can hold 500 pounds weight. 

I would like to know how the controller works?

I am trying to design the controller for it. 

My guess is i need a rheostat and an on off switch. is there anything else i need and how would i wire it together.

I would imagine i need a battery +/- running to the switch for the salter. then from the switch to the salter and that is about all i can think of i don't know how to connect it to the rheostat, and how big of rheostat do i need?
how big of wires would i need?
how can i install a punch pulse to break the salt up a bit? ( do i need this? )


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh yeah i am picking it up tomorrow and am getting the salter without wires or controller for $300 working condition, he just got a bigger salter and reused the control and wires


----------



## Gumpy52 (Nov 29, 2009)

I think you will be better off if you buy a factory controller.or look on ebay for a use unit They are soild state circuit board, not the old style rheostat type. I now that Snowex salt spreader use a 10 amp fuse in their system.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

It is a snowex 1076 or 1075 it is like 6 years old and i am getting it for $300. without wires or controller


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i looked into making one a couple years ago and by the time i bought all the stuff i had almost as much in it as a new one would cost. look on ebay they are alway on there. thoses things pull big power so you need hevy duty stuff inside which = $$$


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

My buddy is an elevator mechanic and said he could probably get me everything i need for free from work. I would really appreciate someone telling me some info on how these controllers work, and how they connect on the snow ex salters? Any info would be great.


----------

